

Speed Up Your Website with Better Image Optimization in Photoshop - msc
http://www.uxbooth.com/blog/speed-up-your-website-with-better-image-optimization-in-photoshop/

======
yycom
Please people, quit it with these micro-optimisations (images, css sprites,
compression). Most websites are slow because:

1\. they use no-cache headers, forcing everyone to wait for the server to
regenerate the page

2\. they generate pages dynamically

Most sites can and should use static pregeneration of content with appropriate
caching headers.

